# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  5 pigeons bizet cause séparation

## Z'obi Wan

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Âge:* 2 ans 2 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 57 - Moselle
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0788521680
*E-mail :* bigdev_murderer@msn.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bonjour, c'est avec regrets qu'après séparation et donc obligation de déménager, je suis obligé de me séparer de nos pigeons
Le nouvelle appartement est trop petit, mon ex est chez ses parents, 
Il y a 2 couples, et un tout seul de sexe non identifié.
L'un d'eux est un ancien PMV qu'on a reussi a sauver
Les autres sont des sauvetages, 2 tombés du nid et trop jeunes pour voler

Nous avions appris qu'une fois imprégné de l'humain, c'est foutu pour eux, voila pourquoi on les a gardé.
C'est extrêmement urgent, je dois rendre la maison au 1er avril

Vous remerciant tous et toutes

----------


## aurore27

Z'obi Wan, pourriez-vous intégrer une photo de vos pigeons pour une meilleure diffusion svp ?

----------


## Aniky

contacté en mp,
le topic des pigeons

----------

